# Muslim Prayer rooms @ airport



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Muslims Seek Prayer Room at Airport
Dec 01 6:53 PM US/Eastern







By PATRICK CONDON
Associated Press Writer
MINNEAPOLIS

</IMG> </IMG> try { insert_digg_btn(''); } catch(e){}  
Airport officials said Friday they will consider setting aside a private area for prayer and meditation at the request of imams concerned about the removal of six Muslim clerics from a US Airways flight last week. 
Steve Wareham, director of Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport, said other airports have "meditation rooms" used for prayers or by passengers who simply need quiet time. 








A group of Somali clerics met with airport officials Friday and said they would attract less attention if they had a private area for prayer. Devout Muslims pray five times daily, facing the holy city of Mecca. 
"When we pray, we don't want a problem. We don't want what happened last week," said Abdulrehman Hersi, an imam at Darul-Quba mosque in Minneapolis, referring to six clerics who were barred from a US Airways flight in Minneapolis after drawing the concern of some passengers. 
Airports in Nashville, Tenn.; Columbus, Ohio; and Fort Lauderdale, Fla., all advertise meditation rooms. Fort Lauderdale's is billed as "For travelers seeking a quiet time." All note they are nonsectarian. 
The imams at the airport Friday drew a few stares as they laid down their prayer rugs and knelt on the hard rubber floor at the airport. 
The clerics requested a meeting after both the US Airways incident and a recent flap over Muslim cabdrivers who didn't want to pick up passengers carrying alcohol. 
"We are users of the airport, too, and we don't want to get into a situation where Muslims feel we are being marginalized at the airport," said Omar Jamal, executive director of the Somali Justice Advocacy Center in St. Paul and the meeting's organizer. 
Airport officials will accept the group's invitation to visit a mosque, airport spokesman Pat Hogan said. "I think there's a mutual recognition that it would be helpful for there to be a solid understanding," Hogan said.









Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

I was going to ask for a Catholic only prayer room, do you think I will get it?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Gotta give the Muslims credit, they know how to play America for all its worth.

Never in the history of mankind, has there been a culture that asks so much of everyone else, but asks so little of themselves.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Gotta give the Muslims credit, they know how to play America for all its worth.
> 
> Never in the history of mankind, has there been a culture that asks so much of everyone else, but asks so little of themselves.


You sure about that? I think there are a few others that ask for a lot. Think of the many Illegals that leach on our society and ask for help.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, I am quite sure.
At least an illegal picks some lettuce, cleans an office, or mows a lawn.
They also put back (however minuscule) some currency back into local economies.
I'm 100% against unfettered immigration, but it pales to threat we're facing in this country from radical Islam. "Radical Islam" - like theres a difference.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, boo-friggin-hoo they got "marginalized." That's life. How ignorant do you have to be to not know that an islamic prayer show in an airport is going to freak people out a little?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2006 said:


> Oh, boo-friggin-hoo they got "marginalized." That's life. How ignorant do you have to be to not know that an islamic prayer show in an airport is going to freak people out a little?


 THATS the point....they wanna be 'in our faces', cause a shit storm then cry theyre being singled out.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They build a Muslim room, I'm asking for a Satanic worship room.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> They build a Muslim room, I'm asking for a Satanic worship room.


We don't care about offending other religions, We have to walk on thin ice with muslims only.


----------

